# ND Deer 2006! How'd everyone do?



## R y a n

Let's hear it guys! How did you do? See any monster racks? Anyone have good stories or pictures?

Dish 'em up!


----------



## R y a n

So rumor has it that there are 2 different bucks running around in the North Central and Central parts of ND that should challenge for the top 5 in the ND record books...

Anyone else heard this?

I've heard this from a couple sources that don't know each other but both have said this, including one person who saw 1 of the 2 bucks...

I sure hope to see at least one of them on here...

I'm just sayin..

Ryan


----------



## browningboy

I bet a couple big ones will be coming out of the larimore/ turtle river area. It always seems like there is some big ones shot out of there every year. I went out and shot 2 does and didnt shoot my buck yet but a couple nice 4x4's that i would take the last day of season but im waiting for somtin a little bigger.


----------



## Invector

Missed the big doe and seen a few others. But managed to get one big boy. 5x5 at 250 yards. Smoked him with an 150grn XP3. It was like watching those guys on TV but at a longer range. So one down two to go for us. :beer:


----------



## R y a n

Invector said:


> Missed the big doe and seen a few others. But managed to get one big boy. 5x5 at 250 yards. Smoked him with an 150grn XP3. It was like watching those guys on TV but at a longer range. So one down two to go for us. :beer:


Nice! We gonna see some pics pretty soon then?

I'd expect to see them on this thread within a day? :beer:


----------



## ice man

I went out to my hunting shack this evening and I tell you did I have deer around me three nice average bucks and three spikers with a dozen does. They were 100 yards or closer and some of them walk 10 ft away from the shack. It was really exiting! There was one buck that was bigger than the rest but I didn't get a real good look at it to see if it was a shooter or not. One of the other bucks was a 5x6 or 6x6 but he was only 15in wide from what I could tell. I tell you I really had to think about that one. I am ready for big Otis in the morning.


----------



## Invector

R y a n said:


> Invector said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the big doe and seen a few others. But managed to get one big boy. 5x5 at 250 yards. Smoked him with an 150grn XP3. It was like watching those guys on TV but at a longer range. So one down two to go for us. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! We gonna see some pics pretty soon then?
> 
> I'd expect to see them on this thread within a day? :beer:
Click to expand...

As soon as they get developed. I really do not know what he would score or who would be able to do it or if I want it done. But since I had shot a buck last year that scored a 0 (antlerless male) I know this one would score higher. I would say the widest spred would hit in the 20+" range (thats using the 6 inch ear estimate). I just got done unpacking and hanging so when I get the pics ready I'll post them. :lol: :beer:

Its like Da Upers say "he was placed here by god for out door magazines."


----------



## Final Approach

Been talking to a couple buddies of mine and people arent seen the deer in 3A3 by kenmare. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## duckslayer

We are seeing deer all over the place, 13 hanging in 2 days, only 2 bucks but we only have 4 buck tags for 9 guys. Seeing a LOT of big bucks. I hope most of the ones we are passing make it to next season because they are definite shooters right now but our buck guys are just in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## ac700wildcat

Been hunting in 2L and am done for the season, maybe because i still have a week off of work. I'm thinking i might order a couple 2E tags for something to do and donate the deer. Friday at about 1:30 i had my buck it was a pretty fair 4x5 with a left side split G2 and a G5 busted off at the end and an 18in inside spread. Shot an average sized doe at like five last night. I"ve been hunting with around seven other people in my group and am the only one who has shot anything tho. Found out they hadn't even sighted in their rifles this year tho. Could be why they have nothing and im done. Anyways good luck to everyone. I'd post a pic of my buck but just can't figure out how to do that. If anyone can help just let me know.


----------



## R y a n

ac700wildcat said:


> I'd post a pic of my buck but just can't figure out how to do that. If anyone can help just let me know.


Follow the instructions located here and let me know if you have any issues...

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php

Ryan


----------



## ac700wildcat

here goes

[siteimg]5547[/siteimg]


----------



## ac700wildcat

woohoooo it worked
that was my buck from this year here is mine from last year

[siteimg]5550[/siteimg]


----------



## ac700wildcat

[siteimg]5549[/siteimg]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nice spread.

I see my buddy Madison just got his pic up of his:

[siteimg]5562[/siteimg]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

deltaboy got his

[siteimg]5560[/siteimg]


----------



## dblkluk

Both dandys! Great job guys!

Me..Still holding a tag.


----------



## duckslayer

lep


----------



## ndfarmboy

Got this guy Sunday afternoon. Have previous engagements the next few weekends so I was happy with him. Gave a good chase, got to spend time with my Dad, so it was a great weekend. Did the cardinal sin though and forgot the camera, don't have a body shot of him. Only after I dropped him off at the meat market.  Saw him Sun. morning and started walking. Followed him about 3 1/2 - 4 miles and he ended up right back in our pasture where we started. Gave me a broadside shot at 209 yards(according to dad's range finder  ), so I took him. I'm happy with him so I guess thats what counts! Haven't measured him up yet. What do you guess think? Hope everyone had a successful and safe weekend!
:beer:

[siteimg]5565[/siteimg]
[siteimg]5563[/siteimg]


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Nice deer guys. They are all definatly trophies. I have all flat head tags. So im sitting here wishing i could hunt for the big guy with a rifle.

I shot two does. I have two left. I am donating all of my rifle deer to "jerky worth fighting for." A great cause. 
*So if you guys have extra deer bring it to a meat processer. No cost to you and our soldiers get some jerky. This is the least we can do for them.*


----------



## Springer

A friend just got back from out west.

[siteimg]5583[/siteimg]


----------



## R y a n

hunt4P&Y said:


> *I am donating all of my rifle deer to "jerky worth fighting for." A great cause. So if you guys have extra deer bring it to a meat processer. No cost to you and our soldiers get some jerky. This is the least we can do for them.*


What is this "Jerky worth fighting for" program? Do you have a link or more info about it?

Ryan


----------



## R y a n

A couple friends/relatives bucks.... for now... more to come later

[siteimg]5584[/siteimg]

Ryan


----------



## R y a n

My brother's 2006 buck

[siteimg]5585[/siteimg]

Ryan


----------



## ice man

I shot that 6x6 I was talking about it measured 14in wide. I thought it would be wider than that but it still is a nice buck. My dad shot at a bigger one that night but missed him. That was Sunday all this appened. I seen a big one though last night in a different CRP Feild.


----------



## ac700wildcat

Here is one that my buddy got this morning in 2E near Brocket. Kind of a lucky one to see. We saw a doe out in a field and wanted to see how big it was so we were watching it and it turned out to be a small spike buck so we were gonna leave. Just when he started backing up i saw another deer come out of the cattails and told him to stop. It was a small do but this nice 6x6 followed her out a few seconds later. One shot at 300yds and he took off running and dropped about fifteen yards later. When we gutted him one lung was hit and the heart was hamburger along with what seemed to be the liver? Nice clean kill no meat ruined and didn't go far.

[siteimg]5600[/siteimg]


----------



## ac700wildcat

Oh ya i almost forgot, check out the blades brow tines, I thought they were pretty cool. His inside spread measured 19 1/2".


----------



## R y a n

So does anyone know the shooter or approx location of this bruiser?










This could be one of the big boys I was mentioning earlier in the thread...

Ryan


----------



## AdamFisk

I beleive it was shot 3 miles south of Valley City.


----------



## Invector

OK guys here is my 5x5 I got this year with my .300.

[siteimg]5605[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5606[/siteimg]


----------



## goosebusters

Heck I already had this in my album, I guess I could put it up on here. I'm not going to post the picture with the deer in the field because I honestly look like a girl. Very embarassing. (it is in my album though if you really want to make fun of me).
[siteimg]5630[/siteimg].


----------



## xdeano

Kind of a different rack. weighed out at 168 dressed. it followed 2 does and another doe followed him.


















Deano


----------



## Invector

goosebusters said:


> Heck I already had this in my album, I guess I could put it up on here. I'm not going to post the picture with the deer in the field because I honestly look like a girl. Very embarassing. (it is in my album though if you really want to make fun of me).
> .


Nice deer man :beer: But I look 12 in my pics so I feel your pain.


----------



## spoiler92

I got my buck on Wednesday about 4:30pm from about 250 yards.
We filled 5 buck tags that day and the other one the next day

[siteimg]5681[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5680[/siteimg]


----------



## ice man

I seen a lot of big bucks this weekend about 5 of them 3 on posted land and 2 where I got my hunting shack. The biggest one I am going to say had a 20" spread on him, he was a dandy. Seen him on Saturday mourning just before the sun come up and he was in a little 40 acre chunk of CRP I would say he was about 75 yards from the road he stood there for a little bit and then he laied down for about 5 minutes and there were two of us sitting there looking at him, then he got up and ran. I didn't even have a buck tag and I was just shaking like a leaf. Real lucky to lay eyes on a buck that big, I would say he had tines about 10-11" high. The second biggest was on posted land too and I would have to say he was an easy 18" wide and 10" high. The other buck we got watch 4 guys miss him and we were sitting there watching these guys walk this slough and as I was driving by this pickup I saw the guy put up his rifle and I stoped and then I seen this buck running a 75 yards away and I waited for them to quit shooting and I tore after him and before we could get there he got across the road on to posted land. The biggest one in our CRP was about half mile away and the other one walked by just before we were getting ready to get out and it was too dark. Had about 15 deer by the shack. It was one heck of a weekend.


----------



## USSapper

Here is a nice one i found


----------



## djleye

> Here is a nice one i found


Is that you???? You found the picture or the deer??? Damn fine deer either way and if that is you congrats!!!! Tons of character!!!!


----------



## R y a n

djleye said:


> Here is a nice one i found
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you???? You found the picture or the deer??? Damn fine deer either way and if that is you congrats!!!! Tons of character!!!!
Click to expand...

I'll second that!


----------



## MNgoosekiller

Awesome drop tines! Congrats! :beer:


----------



## Yote Hunter

ryan, did you hear about your uncles'basket racks?


----------



## R y a n

Yote Hunter said:


> ryan, did you hear about your uncles'basket racks?


I've only seen one pic.. but haven't heard any stories... care to PM them?

I'm assuming I know who this is...

Ryan


----------



## Tomkat

My hunting party has filled all 6 deer tags. We filled the last doe tag Thanksgiving morning at 11 and made it home for turkey. the extra tags are there to reduce the deer population and we did our part. All the meat will be processed and donated and eaten. I have no problem taking does of any size but prefer to shoot the one to two year olds because te meat is better.
Some sportsmen claim they don't like the taste and the only way to stomach it is to make it into sausage loaded with smoke and spices. Venison is just that, venison, a different flavor but it is very tasty if you take care of it.

I have one big peev I want to vent and get feed back[/color].
I am a hunter safety instructor in ND and I give my students this example, think about it: Would you take a fresh pound of hamburger, put in the back of your pickup at 8am or 9am and drive around on gravel and dusty mile-line roads with it laying in the sun too and then go home and cook it for supper? Would you think it might taste different? That is what many hunters do with their game. It is pretty warm in September when we start with upland game season and stays pretty nice into the pheasant opener and this year into the deer gun opener. Many of the birds still have the guts in them at the end of the day. Do you suppose their deer has them in too?

There! I feel better


----------



## USSapper

No, thats not my deer, i wish!!!Just found it and thougfht i'd post it. Lucky guy whoever shot it. I'll try to get my deer on here asap.

Ryan, think relative in J-town, around my age :wink:


----------

